# 352 clinic Belfast dr david glen........



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Lookin any information / stories etc from anyone who has heard stories / experienced 352 clinic and or dr David glen?  My gp has refereed me for consultation!   

Thanks
Magicbaby


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Have app wed an I want to no wot tests I shud be asking about? We had failed icsi told us it was unlucky when gp asked y I wasn tested for certain things the reply was more or less no point as dh sperm not good enuf!! But I want to ask bout wot tests I shud have as all went well with icsi good sperm etc it just didnt implant so surely there something wrong with me there theyejust wont test so nowoim goin private for tests but not sure wot tests I shud ask for?? Help!!


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

As a minimum you should enquire about your FSH, AMH and if the sperm looks a problem get a new analysis done and possibly a DNA fragmentation test (which can show up a lot more than a normal SA). Have you ever had thyroid problems or autoimmune problems? What age are you and your partner?

What is your antral follicle count? Do you produce plenty of eggs?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Magic

Have you had a hysteroscopy done??
Ive seen a totallyh different consultant & he wants to do one, thinks ive issues with implantation had to get cardolipin bloods, fsh & 2 more which I cant remember. 

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks girls for replying!  Im 27 dh 30
'Time is on ur side' all we get hacks me off!! We together 11yrs since skool an were trying after 2 yrs so its been a long struggle
Ive hsd nothin tested apart from maybe fsh an amh 
I had 8 eggs frkm low dose gonal f as I have pcos an they were too afraid of ohss
Im takin all suggestions with me lol 
Jilly wot is hysteroscopy   lol


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

He would be able to tell you what test to do if you go into investigations there would be a list of all the tests?
Hysteroscopy is we're they put a camera in your womb to see if there is any fibroids or endometriosis!!

I had all test for thrombolia as they are called Chicago test, laparoscopy, hysteroscopy and  this time I had D&C as well I have blood clotting  mutation I had heparin in last 2 cycles with blood thinning injection, aspirin, triple lining, steroids till transfer and still no pregnancy I have been told I'm just unlucky
Good luck for your appointment tomorrow 
X


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Magic

Zemer has explained it all. The new guy I had seen said I should've had 1 ages ago but yet dr Hunter never mentioned one

Jillyhen


----------



## Fluffy11 (May 29, 2013)

Weird because a hysteroscopy was the first thing David Hunter did for me back in Aug 2012 at his suggestion. He was very good to me but I've just had my 7th miscarriage.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw mamakate

Sorry to hear that. 

After my 3rd miscarriage I got referred to St Mary's in London have had a few tests done & there is an issue with my bloods. Not due back until dec

Jillyhen


----------



## Fluffy11 (May 29, 2013)

Things have gone way down hill with Dr H and I'm actually considering complaining. Really distressed.


----------

